# Sports Personality of the Year



## TelH (28 November 2016)

Nick Skelton and Sophie Christiansen are on the shortlist. No Charlotte Dujardin though.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/38128821


----------



## Doris68 (28 November 2016)

I really thought that Charlotte would be included.  Interesting, I wonder why she wasn't included, as she has ticked quite a few boxes!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 November 2016)

I'll be voting for Nick!


----------



## HashRouge (29 November 2016)

Lots of worthy winners on there! My vote would be for Nick or Alistair Brownlee but I think Andy Murray is likely to get it, and well deserved too


----------



## Amye (29 November 2016)

Lots of worthy people in there. Bit surprised CDJ wasn't included but I guess with such a successful year at the Olympics is must have been difficult to shortlist.

I think Andy Murray will probably win, tennis world No.1 is a big achievement, and it's the most recent so will stick in peoples minds.

Or Alistair Brownlee, those brothers are very popular! 

Perhaps Jason or Laura Kenny as they won so many golds in cycling it was ridiculous. 

I would like Max Whitlock to get a look in as he did exceptionally well at the Olympics. Won the first British all round medal in 108 years, the first British gymnast to win individual gold on the floor and then within 2 hours won gold on the pommel horse.


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 November 2016)

I think its great Nick has got a nomination and all of a sudden our equestrian hero's are no longer just Carl and Charlotte.  Great for someone else to get a look in.  I don't think Sophie C has much chance because sadly she isn't high profile enough and a lot of the minority para sports didn't even get TV air time.  Nick on the other hand will get the mainstream equestrian vote along with the racing vote as I would imagine racing will champion him, given his connections.  Lets hope so anyway.

So many on the list that have achieved 'firsts' or the first in many many years, which is great.  Olympic years are always hard to call, but I think the likes of Alistair Brownlee and Max Witlock will do well.


----------



## teapot (29 November 2016)

Dressage isn't a popular/personality sport and I doubt it'll ever be recognised in terms of SPOTY. It also comes down to who does the nominations, and Sophie C has arguably done far more for her sport than Charlotte has over a longer period. Olympic year is always tough though.


----------



## Equi (29 November 2016)

This has been a bit of a sore spot in Northern Ireland as not ONE person is from here and not one northern irish person is on the panel. We have several really top quality people inc one who got the most medals at the paralympics and not a single mention of them

Not something i care greatly about but i just heard it on the radio this morning


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 November 2016)

I'd like to see Max Whitlock win due to the reasons Amye said above. 
I think with Laura and Jason Kenny people may not be sure which one to pick from as they have both done so much. 
Much as I don't like Andy Murray particularly, though he is coming across a lot better recently, he would deserve to win as he has done so much this year- Wimbledon champion, Olympic Champion and World number one to name a few. 
Alistair Brownlee is another one who will hopefully do well.
Had Lewis Hamilton won the f1 world title think he may have been nominated.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (29 November 2016)

Why ever do people dislike Andy Murray. Other than the fact he's Scottish?
His achievement outweighs any of the others this year and is the obvious choice. 
Often equestrians are overlooked for this award - and I do think Charlotte should have been nominated. 
But I don't think anyone should look beyond Andy for the award.


----------



## HashRouge (30 November 2016)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Why ever do people dislike Andy Murray. Other than the fact he's Scottish?
His achievement outweighs any of the others this year and is the obvious choice. 
Often equestrians are overlooked for this award - and I do think Charlotte should have been nominated. 
But I don't think anyone should look beyond Andy for the award.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of people still hold a grudge against him for the comments he made as a naive teenager, which I personally think is ridiculous. As far as I'm concerned, he's one of the greatest British sportsmen ever and his achievements this year have been staggering. I want Nick to do well, obviously, but I just don't think there is anyone who deserves to beat Andy atm.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 November 2016)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Why ever do people dislike Andy Murray. Other than the fact he's Scottish?
His achievement outweighs any of the others this year and is the obvious choice. 
Often equestrians are overlooked for this award - and I do think Charlotte should have been nominated. 
But I don't think anyone should look beyond Andy for the award.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they dislike him cos he's a Scot, but in his earlier years he came over as very surly. I think this is sometimes part of the make up of ambitious younger sportsmen.


----------



## hairycob (30 November 2016)

If we all carried a lifelong grudge against every surly teenager there would be very few people we liked


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2016)

I don't even remember Andy Murray as a teenager and it doesn't cross my mind he's a Scot!

Let's face it, he has a voice and a TV personality as flat as a blessed pancake. He just does not come across on TV as anyone who would be fun to be around. I sure he's a lovely person, but the competition is Sports PERSONALITY of the year, not Sports Person.


----------



## Amye (30 November 2016)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Why ever do people dislike Andy Murray. Other than the fact he's Scottish?
His achievement outweighs any of the others this year and is the obvious choice. 
Often equestrians are overlooked for this award - and I do think Charlotte should have been nominated. 
But I don't think anyone should look beyond Andy for the award.
		
Click to expand...

I think, like the others have said, it's because of some of his comments in his younger years not because he's Scottish.

I think he comes across much better now and I don't have much of a problem with him off the court. But i can't stand watching him play tennis!! I don't know what it is about him but, when he wins he never seems too happy, just pretty nonplussed about it all. The only time he showed any emotion was when he lost Wimbledon to Federer and he gets SO angry when he's playing and mutters to himself and shouts at himself I find it really hard to support him!

Though when he did that Christmas special on Outnumbered TV show I quite liked him  He also loves his dogs which is always a plus!

I think he is a nice guy just isn't very good at the whole publicity thing!


----------



## TelH (30 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I don't even remember Andy Murray as a teenager and it doesn't cross my mind he's a Scot!

Let's face it, he has a voice and a TV personality as flat as a blessed pancake. He just does not come across on TV as anyone who would be fun to be around. I sure he's a lovely person, but the competition is Sports PERSONALITY of the year, not Sports Person.
		
Click to expand...

'Sports Personality of the Year: The winner is the sportsperson, judged by a public vote, to have achieved the most that year.' 
'Personality' has nothing to do with it, it's all about achievement.
I have wondered whether Andy Murray could be mildly autistic. The way he comes across is typical of some people, myself included, who are on the spectrum, yet put him in a safe space, ie on a tennis court, and he excels.
Although I will vote for Nick Skelton I think Andy Murray will win again. If I was going to guess the top 3 I would say 1 Andy Murray, 2 Alistair Brownlee and 3 Nick Skelton.


----------



## chestnut cob (30 November 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			I don't think they dislike him cos he's a Scot, but in his earlier years he came over as very surly. I think this is sometimes part of the make up of ambitious younger sportsmen.
		
Click to expand...

This.
When he was younger the cyclist Mark Cavendish used to be downright rude, throwing tantrums continually, storming off, yelling at camera crews and interviewers.  It was only once he signed for Sky that they must have set their PR people on him and he reined it all in, and presumably grew up a bit.


----------



## claracanter (30 November 2016)

I think Andy will win it and rightly so. He has finally fulfilled his potential and so many people( me included) didn't think he would ever get there. He might not have a great public persona but at the age of 9 he experienced the Dunblane Massacre. Horrific. I think he should be cut some slack.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2016)

TelH said:



			'Sports Personality of the Year: The winner is the sportsperson, judged by a public vote, to have achieved the most that year.' 
'Personality' has nothing to do with it, it's all about achievement.
.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing based on a public vote on television is ever just about achievement, is it?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 November 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			l.
Had Lewis Hamilton won the f1 world title think he may have been nominated.
		
Click to expand...

thank god for small mercies, arrogant little git that he is.


I love Andy, what's not to like? He comes across much better than he used to and tbh, there arent that many showjumpers that can string a comprehensible paragraph together for the camera either. He's been in some epic matches this year.


----------



## case895 (30 November 2016)

My problem with this competition is that it has never been clearly defined what it is for. Lifetime achievement? Success this year? Popularity of the sport? Looks? The one think it clearly isn't is about personality, despite the name.


----------



## teapot (30 November 2016)

case895 said:



			My problem with this competition is that it has never been clearly defined what it is for. Lifetime achievement? Success this year? Popularity of the sport? Looks? The one think it clearly isn't is about personality, despite the name.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it isn't lifetime achievement as they have a separate one for that.


----------



## Lizziehorselover (27 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			sure he's a lovely person, but the competition is Sports PERSONALITY of the year, not Sports Person.
		
Click to expand...

Being pedantic, there are two definitions of the word personality in the dictionary, the second of which refers to a celebrity or famous person, as such the terminology is correct!


----------

